# Advice wanted: 2000 points goblins!!!



## Maxius (Feb 25, 2009)

hey there i started fantasy lately and i understand the rules and got into the game and would like to become a good gamer for tournaments and competive matches against other gamers, i know goblins are not that good blah blah blah but i want to do a different army to everyone and i want to win with a really hard list. so what do you guys think? what do i need for my list giants? maybe skarsnik? thanks for the advice in advance


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I've moved this here for you, rather than in Forumhammer, as you will get the advice you are looking for here.

Skarsnik is a good choice for an all goblin army, he is pretty reliable and can dish out a fair bit of damage thanks to Gobbla and the bound item. Grom the Paunch is rather useful if you are facing Elves. Giants are great as they are stubborn Ld10 and cause Terror as well as potentially doing a lot of damage, they add a lot to a goblin army.

Lots of spear chukkas is also a must, I take 4 at 2k, they are the most reliable hard hitters that you have and are great for punishing your opponent's heavy cavalry and so on. Fanatics are very useful as well as they can deny parts of the table to your opponent and cause havoc to your opponents heavy hitters. Doom divers are also rather nifty against armoured troops if you can get your head round guess weapons.

I'd suggest you make a list with models and choices you have and like the look of and then see what feedback you get from it.


----------



## Maxius (Feb 25, 2009)

ah right sorry i cant actually find the warhammer army list section :S and i still cant can you tell me where you moved my question please i still can't find it  sorry abit new


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well this is tactics, for tactical advice and questions and so on, armylists is here for actual lists and feedback. You posted originally in the Forumhammer subforum (part of the armylists forum) which is a game.


----------



## Maxius (Feb 25, 2009)

ah right ye i see i got it now  what do you think of using a orc warboss on dragon for some combat punch using 30-35 night gobbos and flank with dragon i win with outnumber kills flank etc should mush threw units with ease and since gobbos are nice and cheap should be able to make a nice list maybe even use azhag with 3 level 2 shamans to have good magic phase as well 10 power dice not to shabby for orc army what you think?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Using a wyvern is ok, but you have to remember that your armies best leadership is often flying around out of range of the bulk of your army, so it can make leadership tests a little harder than they need to be at times. Personally I think Azhag is a little expensive for 2k really, his special rule for animosity is only within 6" which is naff all for a flying character, plus there is a good chance he will be stupid at least once and he isn't that well defended from missile fire.

That said you could certainly try him out and see what you think yourself, or stick a great shaman on a wyvern with a big boss to lead your army from the left over points. A wyvern is certainly not bad as it causes terror and is big enough to negate rank bonuses, but it isn't as powerful as some other large flyers.

He would make the basis for quite a strong magic phase, but then you might struggle in combat and there is the ever present risk of miscasts with O&G magic for your support shamans. I think personally I would prefer it above 3k where you aren't sticking all your eggs in one basket and relying so heavily on him.


----------



## Maxius (Feb 25, 2009)

ah right i see now  what about a orc boss on a wyvern little bit cheaper but make him very good at combat so i can have some scary presence on the battle field, him and a giant can take the fire power while my fanatics and squig hoppers can get up and close to the oppenents and my spear chuckas can fire away at large targets as well. what do you think? also what would you equip the orc boss on a wyvern with like gear wise? thanks


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Well it is pretty much the same deal as with the shaman, it has good combat potential but your best leadership is often too far from your army to help. It is also quite a lot of points at 2k for O&G to take a wyvern mounted warboss. I think I would give him something like Ulag's Akrit Axe and Warboss Umm's Best Boss 'At to give him some extra umpf, a little protection from cannons and so on but keep him cheap (ish). You could try adding Battle Brew (if you don't mind risking stupidity) or the Kickin' Boots for a little extra wallop, but they aren't strictly essential.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

With an all gobbo force you need plenty of fast cavalry units to distract and divert scary units especially as the normal gobbo blocks tend to be big and fairly unweildy plus pretty much every thing Squeek said.


----------

